# Awesome new substrate at bunnings!



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

Just thought i would let everyone know i found a great substrate at bunnings which i am VERY happy with...

Its called earth wise "soft fall" its basically clean, dust free, chipped wood fragments, completely pesticide and chemical free. 
Designed for children's playgrounds. 

Its $10 for a 60L bag and it is by far the best substrate i have come across, and ive spent LOADS on trying different professional reptile ones. defiantly worth a look!


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tip dude!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Which section?


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

Heres a pic of the bag and what the substrate looks like..

.


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 29, 2013)

What's the texture like? And do you know of its heat treated?


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

Ghotar said:


> What's the texture like? And do you know of its heat treated?




See photo above, and no i dont know if its heat treated..


----------



## Bushman (Jun 29, 2013)

Sounds good Mitch. I might give it a try.


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 29, 2013)

Mitchtabb said:


> See photo above, and no i dont know if its heat treated..



I meant is it soft or hard wood, sorry that was phrased badly haha


----------



## jibbyt (Jun 29, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Which section?



Reptile substrate section in aisle 8


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 29, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Reptile substrate section in aisle 8



Nice.


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

Ghotar said:


> I meant is it soft or hard wood, sorry that was phrased badly haha



I would say hard wood, which might be why i like it soo much... it just settles and doesn't move much.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 29, 2013)

Gonna go get some now I reckon


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Gonna go get some now I reckon



good idea. you wont be disappointed. value for money is unreal!


----------



## wokka (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it made locally or from overseas?


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

wokka said:


> Is it made locally or from overseas?



made in Australia. says it on the bag


----------



## Vixen (Jun 29, 2013)

Does it have pine or cedar in it?


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Does it have pine or cedar in it?




im not sure mate


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 29, 2013)

Does it smell ; what colours is it ? :lol:


----------



## nervous (Jun 29, 2013)

what is the absorption like? I used to use cypress mulch but the absorption was terrible. the liquid just laced through and sat at the bottom.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 29, 2013)

Cant find any info on it?????? read the bag plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

nervous said:


> what is the absorption like? I used to use cypress mulch but the absorption was terrible. the liquid just laced through and sat at the bottom.




not sure mate, only have my baby frillies on it atm...


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Cant find any info on it?????? read the bag plzzzzzzzzzz



ive read the bag.. ?


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 29, 2013)

Just found it in the outside section of my local Bunnings, with all the kids playground equipment. Huge bag!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Not at our local bunnings yet by the look of it.


----------



## Tabby (Jun 29, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Not at our local bunnings yet by the look of it.




unlucky! its in the outside part..... with the other mulches and bark and stuff...


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mitchtabb said:


> unlucky! its in the outside part..... with the other mulches and bark and stuff...


Yeah I checked the outdoor mulch section and with the playground gear and no luck. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine was on a pallet in the middle of the aisle, missed it first time through


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 29, 2013)

Mitchtabb said:


> im not sure mate



You might want to check that out if you plan on using it for snakes


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 29, 2013)

" arthwise Range
Earthwise products are manufactured using unique ingredients sourced from the sugar industry. These ingredients provide a real growing advantage due to their better nutritional and microbiological characteristics. The physical characteristics also contribute to better water infiltration and holding capacity." 

There is no specific mention of what is used. Tried calling them but office hours are Mon - Fri. 

If there is pine or cedar I'll give it a go as cat litter haha


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 29, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> " arthwise Range
> Earthwise products are manufactured using unique ingredients sourced from the sugar industry. These ingredients provide a real growing advantage due to their better nutritional and microbiological characteristics. The physical characteristics also contribute to better water infiltration and holding capacity."
> 
> There is no specific mention of what is used. Tried calling them but office hours are Mon - Fri.
> ...



Sounds like its cane mulch or something, which is good


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 29, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Reptile substrate section in aisle 8



D'OH I was looking for it in the Clumsy Children section in aisle 6.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 29, 2013)

It has been in Bunnings for months in Queensland, I thought about looking into it but there wasn't enough information on it so I didn't.


----------



## RedFox (Jun 29, 2013)

I looked at that last time I was in bunnings bit left it because I couldn't find what type of woods were in it. It was at the end of the aisle where the coir peat blocks and fertilisers and stuff were. Looks really nice. Might have to give Earthwise a call on Monday.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 29, 2013)

Obviously made from cane waste if it's a sugar industry by-product. There's nothing else it could have in it...

Jamie


----------



## trader (Jun 29, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Reptile substrate section in aisle 8



 at the Bunnings I work Aisle 8 has nuts, bolts and screws. Thanks for the 'heads up' though!


----------



## Echiopsis (Jun 29, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Obviously made from cane waste if it's a sugar industry by-product. There's nothing else it could have in it...
> 
> Jamie



....or the forest that was cleared to make room for the cane fields :lol:


----------



## stimigex (Jun 29, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> ....or the forest that was cleared to make room for the cane fields :lol:



don't forget the chemicals used in growing the cane either!!  (couple of nasty ones )


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 29, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Obviously made from cane waste if it's a sugar industry by-product. There's nothing else it could have in it...
> 
> Jamie



What about all the mites from the snakes that live in the cane field?


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll email them tonight and ask what it's made up of. If anyone has access to Australian Standards, it complies with AS4422, which may shed some light on what materials can be used in these products


EDIT: Nevermind, I got in. I'll have to have a really quick look because I'm going out to dinner in 10 minutes but I've found a couple of relevant points and I'll update more when I get home:


5.3 Toxicity hazards The surfacing should not contain any component known to present
a toxic hazard e.g. wood chips made from chemically treated wood.

5.4 Inhalation hazard The surfacing should not contain any component known to present
an inhalation hazard e.g sawdust or finely shredded rubber.


----------



## chase77 (Jun 29, 2013)

Any chance I could use it with rats?


----------



## whyme (Jun 29, 2013)

I use a mix of this and euchie mulch for my lacies. Never had any problems yet. Its been around for quite a while. In the garden section of most bunnings.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 29, 2013)

I found their website but it was not listed as a product - Maybe it is a line of product they only do for Bunnings? (I see this a lot with the Coir Mulches at Bunnings...Some lines are 'Bunnings' only and not listed on the makers website). I noted on their website that they have a different brand name for their exclusive Bunnings lines but it was not listed there either. Coincidently my front garden is covered with their Sugar Cane mulch under another brand name.

I noted amongst some of their other products they do make timber based products, not just sugar cane related (one product was cedar from memory) so these could be a timber based product and not cane by-product. 

I might have to swing past Bunnings tomorrow if time permits and see if I can take a look at it.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd like to use this with my snakes so I'd like a bit more information on it, might try coir peat in the meantime. Newspaper isn't doing it for me looks-wise.

Looks a lot like the pine mulch I found on this website (not the same brand):

http://www.barkblower.com.au/products/softfall_products.html


Looks like Cyprus Pine Mulch I found on another site too.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 29, 2013)

It's a product for children to play on, so it won't contain harmful materials (which would include Western Red Cedar).


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 29, 2013)

Would be interesting to know what it's absorption properties were. If it were any decent I'd switch, otherwise there's not much point using it at all and i'll stick to my OzPet.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 30, 2013)

Bushman said:


> It's a product for children to play on, so it won't contain harmful materials (which would include Western Red Cedar).



Out of curiosity...What is the issue with Western Red Cedar, and can it be harmful to humans?

I ask because I have Western Red Cedar timber glass doors and frames on my house that will soon need a sand and refinish and an curious if I will need to take any particular precautions.


----------



## Tabby (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Out of curiosity...What is the issue with Western Red Cedar, and can it be harmful to humans?
> 
> I ask because I have Western Red Cedar timber glass doors and frames on my house that will soon need a sand and refinish and an curious if I will need to take any particular precautions.




i would defiantly be wearing a mask, thats for sure


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 30, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Would be interesting to know what it's absorption properties were. If it were any decent I'd switch, otherwise there's not much point using it at all and i'll stick to my OzPet.


I just seen it in bunnings and all the bags were wet and the product was absorbing very well...lol...Guna stick to me OZ Pet cat litter


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## wokka (Jun 30, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Out of curiosity...What is the issue with Western Red Cedar, and can it be harmful to humans?
> 
> I ask because I have Western Red Cedar timber glass doors and frames on my house that will soon need a sand and refinish and an curious if I will need to take any particular precautions.


I think it is high in phenols which can be bad if constantly inhaled, such as with reptiles crawling around substrate.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like sugarcane waste from that pic. Will have to check it out.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jun 30, 2013)

ozimid said:


>



That label shows the line was deleted in May, if you want it you better stock up fast.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 30, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> That label shows the line was deleted in May, if you want it you better stock up fast.



I must be blind ....where it say that? lol


----------



## Echiopsis (Jun 30, 2013)

ozimid said:


> I must be blind ....where it say that? lol



If it has a clearance tag on it it's a deleted line. The date is on the second line. Worked at Bunnings back when I didn't hate people as much, used to cash in on all the deleted lines before the customers got onto them :lol:


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 30, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> If it has a clearance tag on it it's a deleted line. The date is on the second line. Worked at Bunnings back when I didn't hate people as much, used to cash in on all the deleted lines before the customers got onto them :lol:



Nice 1...Good on Ya


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 30, 2013)

wokka said:


> I think it is high in phenols which can be bad if constantly inhaled, such as with reptiles crawling around substrate.


Yes it seems you are right, I found this on a site that sells hemp.

The problems with softwood shavings such as pine and cedar stem from the natural, aromatic chemicals called phenols that give the woods their natural aroma.These phenols interact with the liver and respiratory system in the body, potentially producing unwanted and harmful side effects. Natural chemicals present in softwoods can damage the animal’s delicate respiratory tract, leading to chronic respiratory disease and asthma.


----------



## scorps (Jul 2, 2013)

This has been out for a while, I'll just stick to aspen. Love that stuff lol.


----------

